# Google Loses Landmark Privacy Case in Spain



## drmike (May 13, 2014)

CNN reporting on this...



> People have the "right to be forgotten" and search engines like Google must remove certain unwanted links, Europe's top court decided in a surprise ruling Tuesday.
> 
> The case, which spotlighted the clash between privacy and freedom of information advocates, centered on a Spanish man's efforts to remove historic links to his debt problems.
> 
> ...


http://www.cnn.com/2014/05/13/business/google-right-to-be-forgotten/index.html


----------



## HBAndrei (May 13, 2014)

Well, it only seems fair, they should do the same case against facebook, who refuses to actually remove your info from their servers, even if you delete your account.


----------



## Dylan (May 14, 2014)

This is a terrible blow against free speech. Imagine a politician using this decision to have true yet negative information, which could decide an election, removed...


----------



## Conky (May 14, 2014)

> People have the "right to be forgotten" and search engines like Google must remove certain unwanted links, Europe's top court decided in a surprise ruling Tuesday.


Do we have the right to be forgotten though? A part of me things anyone should be able to appeal something that appears in a result from Google and another part of me thinks it would be abused and should not be allowed. I don't want to search for someone or something and only find 'good' things about it, because they got all the 'bad' removed.


----------



## willie (May 14, 2014)

I wonder if it will affect subscription services that only sell the info privately.  If not, that doesn't seem good.


----------



## HostSailor (May 27, 2014)

I believe organizations such as google and facebook are required by the NSA to keep your data intact for later use, just my thoughts.


----------

